

Show HN: Pixel Stickers – Removable Pixel Art for Your Wall - zxlk21e
https://www.pixelstickers.com

======
hamfisted
Nice work on the designer.
[http://www.pixelstickers.com/lab/?id=3178](http://www.pixelstickers.com/lab/?id=3178)

